

Ask HN: Is it ethical to take a job offer from an investor's startup? - throwawayVKoM

You work for company A, where Mr. X is an investor. Mr. X also sits on the board at company B. You haven&#x27;t met at all.<p>Company B makes you a job offer. Should you have any qualms about accepting it?
======
btaitelb
I don't see any ethical issue here, but if there are hard feelings involved
(like you're leaving his investment high and dry), he could make things
difficult for you at company B. I suggest talking to your new boss at company
B, asking them the same question, and if appropriate for an introduction to
the investor. Mr. X will likely want to know why you're leaving company A (is
there something wrong with his investment?) and will appreciate that you're
checking with him about ethical concerns.

